# Trump International



## evahakool (Jun 1, 2015)

After what seemed a long last week I got to play Trump International on Saturday and all the hype I heard about the course was justified.

This round of golf was the most enjoyable I've had in playing for over 30 years, after arriving we went to the range where there was a bucket of balls waiting then onto the short game area which consisted of 6 practice greens,all pristine with some pot bunkers.

Back to the clubhouse for a bite to eat before setting off, the clubhouse for me was the only real thing about the place that let it down,whilst it was pleasant enough and the food was good it had no real charm to the place with nothing golf related in it.

So on to the start,the starter was very good and we had a laugh with him, he gave us the choice of which tee we could play but we took his advice and played the tee best suited to our h/cs,

I play off 18 and scored 95 ,my son plays off 19 and scored around 110 and my son-in-law is off 22 and also scored around 110.

I was really pleased to score 95 on the day , and I had two 3 putts and 4 of the putts lipped out . The big differance in our score was they were both erratic off the tee and if you go offline you don't find your ball in the sand dunes.

My driving was good on the day I only missed two fairways and both times they were just off the fairway, to score well here finding the fairways is paramount and avoiding the large pot bunkers,I think on the last hole there was 18 bunkers.

A good example was the first par 5 index one I hit a good drive then I could see my next shot with a hybrid/wood would land near some bunkers so i took a pitching wedge for my second shot instead then hit a wood and ended up with a parr.

There were 90 players on the day but we only saw 6 , the way the course is designed from the tee and all the way to the green you mostly only see that hole, but when you look back from the the green the views were good , very clever design.

I found the parr 3s the most challenging if you don't hit the green most would find it hard to make parr, plus the only two bunkers I was in were on parr 3s.

For me there was no standout holes as each hole stood out on its own they were that good,we got showers on and off during the day so the greens were on the slow side ,probably the best greens I've putted on . 

The parr 5 tenth ( I think) was interesting as you can't see the green until your in pitching wedge distance as its hidden behind dunes and the approach into it is between two large dunes,the big hitters would take a big risk trying to go for it in two as it would be a very dangerous shot to take on, so some might not like this hole so much, but I doubt it.

Anyway enough rambling ,all in all a brilliant day.

Btw the complementary strocksaver was very useful .


----------



## evahakool (Jun 1, 2015)

I will try and post some pics later, what surprised me was for a links course the fairways were all flat so you got a good lie all the time , also it's the only course I have played where I never saw one pitch make on any of the greens.

Both my son and son- law said it was the only time they played badly and come of happy.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 1, 2015)

I wholeheartedly agree, it is a fantastic course/experience. The only problem I have is the cost. I know there are deals to be had, but when I played last year it was Â£45 a head at the beginning of the season. Also quite remote for most players.


----------



## evahakool (Jun 2, 2015)

CliveW said:



			I wholeheartedly agree, it is a fantastic course/experience. The only problem I have is the cost. I know there are deals to be had, but when I played last year it was Â£45 a head at the beginning of the season. Also quite remote for most players.
		
Click to expand...

Â£45 each, I wonder if you ment Â£145 as we paid Â£180 each.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2015)

evahakool said:



			We paid Â£180 each.
		
Click to expand...

Â£10.00 per hole??????


----------



## evahakool (Jun 2, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Â£10.00 per hole??????


Click to expand...

Yea that's right being a Scottish resident I got a cheaper rate  you would have to pay Â£215 for the high season Â£165 for the low season:thup:

We are going to return next year with my sons father in law and have a old farts vs whippersnappers.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jun 2, 2015)

Bloody hell!
Thats a fair amount of money.
Sound great though. Iv played at some of the St Andrews courses but I guess the trump ones are different class.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2015)

evahakool said:



			Â£45 each, I wonder if you ment Â£145 as we paid Â£180 each.
		
Click to expand...

I think there were doing a cheap 4 ball offer in March, we got something sim though the club, but sold out when we tried to book.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 2, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I think there were doing a cheap 4 ball offer in March, we got something sim though the club, but sold out when we tried to book.
		
Click to expand...

it was due to being ready to open a week or so earlier than planned


----------



## CliveW (Jun 2, 2015)

evahakool said:



			Â£45 each, I wonder if you ment Â£145 as we paid Â£180 each.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely Â£45. Bacon Roll & Coffee, Golf then Soup & Roll. Bag of goodies including strokesaver and range balls. It was the last week in March and as the weather had been so good it was decided to open a week early and charge Â£180 per fourball.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 2, 2015)

Come on then lets see them pictures  Please


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Come on then lets see them pictures  Please 

Click to expand...

Can you download from a box-brownie......


----------



## fourdoors (Jun 5, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Come on then lets see them pictures  Please 

Click to expand...

It really is an awesome golf course love the 4th green.


----------

